# why people opt for Viagra instead of steroids?



## notbulking (Feb 25, 2017)

Steroids can increase sex drive and can enhance physicality. I'm not sure what the reason is why people would opt for Viagra instead. What would you opt for if you have ED?


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Feb 25, 2017)

Im not sure i understand your point? You realize there is a very tedious balance that you have to maintain in order for all of the hormonal agjustments you make to comw together. Many anabolics cause temporary ED and thats why they are popular in the body building community. High testosterone levels bring higher eatrogen levels which may cause ED. Extremely low estrogen levels can cause ED as well. Its a balance. Viagra and cialis have their role. Not to mention their role to the general population. Most people are not going to use anabolic steroids regardless. Doctors are leary of prescribing HRT to their patients when they need it due to hormonal imbalance. Do u really think they are going to use them solely to treat erectile dysfunction?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2017)

I dont get it?


----------



## notbulking (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes, plus the physical enhancement. Did you not read my thread?



Anabolic Reality said:


> Im not sure i understand your point? You realize there is a very tedious balance that you have to maintain in order for all of the hormonal agjustments you make to comw together. Many anabolics cause temporary ED and thats why they are popular in the body building community. High testosterone levels bring higher eatrogen levels which may cause ED. Extremely low estrogen levels can cause ED as well. Its a balance. Viagra and cialis have their role. Not to mention their role to the general population. Most people are not going to use anabolic steroids regardless. Doctors are leary of prescribing HRT to their patients when they need it due to hormonal imbalance. Do u really think they are going to use them solely to treat erectile dysfunction?


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 25, 2017)

[No message]


----------



## notbulking (Feb 25, 2017)

I'll keep it simpleton; would you rather use Viagra or steroids?



Bro Bundy said:


> I dont get it?


----------



## Bosco200 (Feb 25, 2017)

I can't take your posts seriously, like what the **** man.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Feb 25, 2017)

Ill keep it simpleton...its a stupid ****ing question. They dont do the same thing.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Feb 25, 2017)

I tried to be polite but jesus christ.


----------



## Bosco200 (Feb 25, 2017)

notbulking said:


> I'll keep it simpleton; would you rather use Viagra or steroids?



If you confirm the source is domestic through google, then Viagra all the way!


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey notbulky, your hampering my forum enjoyment.
I admit its my lack of self control that keeps me checking this thread just to see how far down the rabbit hole you take it. But maybe just to be kind to me you could move on.
Thank you sir. Your level of understanding is simply wasted on us know nothings I fear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2017)

Bosco200 said:


> If you confirm the source is domestic through google, then Viagra all the way!



Baaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2017)

notbulking said:


> I'll keep it simpleton; would you rather use Viagra or steroids?



 Its two different things you dumb bastard


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 25, 2017)

honestly I'm just speechless...


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 25, 2017)

Patriot1405 said:


> .



Wtf patriot how'd you beat the 10char


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 25, 2017)

notbulking said:


> I'll keep it simpleton; would you rather use Viagra or steroids?



Hmmm.. would you rather save the life of a starving African child that you will never meet, or have an actual lightsaber?


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 25, 2017)

Some people just don't stop digging till someone removes the shovel from their hand.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2017)

I guess the question is

Would you rather lift a lot or have a frozen banana?


----------



## automatondan (Feb 25, 2017)

Im starting to wonder if "notbulking" is just a lonely little troll trying to piss off a bunch of people who know what hard work is...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't think this guy gets that steroids is not like taking a baby asprin


----------



## automatondan (Feb 25, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think this guy gets that steroids is not like taking a baby asprin



Well it makes sense in his well developed intellect, so it must be true... OP is smarter than us all... jokes on us.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think this guy gets that steroids is not like taking a baby asprin


It's like he thinks there's just a pill called steroid. Like in cartoons.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Wtf patriot how'd you beat the 10char



Seriously i was gonna say the same thing. He's a ninja


----------



## notbulking (Feb 26, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Its two different things you dumb bastard



glad you knew. 

steroids (like proviron) makes dick hard. viagra also makes dick hard. If you had a choice, which one would you prefer to take instead?


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Feb 26, 2017)

Lol omg...what are you not understanding 😂😂


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2017)

notbulking said:


> glad you knew.
> 
> steroids (like proviron) makes dick hard. viagra also makes dick hard. If you had a choice, which one would you prefer to take instead?



Heroin relieves pain just like asprin


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 26, 2017)

notbulking said:


> glad you knew.
> 
> steroids (like proviron) makes dick hard. viagra also makes dick hard. If you had a choice, which one would you prefer to take instead?



you sure like dick...If i was you i wouldnt go for the V or the steroidz...I would get a butcher knife and cut my balls and cock off  so you cant contaminate the world with your sperm


----------



## Dex (Feb 26, 2017)

Why did this get two pages of responses?


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 26, 2017)

It's like a train wreck.  Gotta keep watching to see just how bad it's gonna get.

I would think maybe OP shold get his estrogen and progesterone levels checked.  Also recommend some vagesil.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 26, 2017)

Pull your penis out and lay it on the table and SMASH it with a hammer!!!
!S!


----------



## notbulking (Mar 15, 2017)

you guys ain't on my level...


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 15, 2017)

Dex said:


> Why did this get two pages of responses?



Started the third! 



notbulking said:


> you guys ain't on my level...



I would love to understand "your level".

Could you please explain this "level" your on to us?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 15, 2017)

Like herpes, just when you think he's gone, he's back.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 16, 2017)

notbulking said:


> you guys ain't on my level...


You sir...are a phucking retard. Goals!


----------



## automatondan (Mar 16, 2017)

This guy/gal is a TROLL. No one can be this stupid and arrogant IRL....


----------



## Georgia (Mar 16, 2017)

Jaydub said:


> Hmmm.. would you rather save the life of a starving African child that you will never meet, or have an actual lightsaber?



Easy choice. Lightsaber.

Hmm...would you rather stick your dick into Octomom or ride a rhinoceros into the sunset with Richard Simmons?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 16, 2017)

Georgia said:


> Easy choice. Lightsaber.
> 
> Hmm...would you rather stick your dick into Octomom or ride a rhinoceros into the sunset with Richard Simmons?


Octomom if it's the butthole


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Octomom if it's the butthole



Nature's birth control. Good call.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 16, 2017)

.............Wait, did he say riding a rhino with Richard Simmons.....  That's a tough call.   haha   This thread....wow  This dude is way smarter than us.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Mar 16, 2017)

Reasons like this is why I say we should practice eugenics...


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 16, 2017)

why dont people ingest tape worms?  It will help you lose weight faster than any dietary supplement!

why do people eat food when they can just take vitamins!

why drink water when you can drink gatorade....it has electrolytes too, it's what plants crave.

why **** a chick if a dog can get you to cum?

All of these are better questions than the one OP asked.


----------



## Georgia (Mar 16, 2017)

tunafisherman said:


> why **** a chick if a dog can get you to cum?
> 
> All of these are better questions than the one OP asked.



*Sigh*

Can it?

*Unzips...*


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 16, 2017)

tunafisherman said:


> why dont people ingest tape worms?  It will help you lose weight faster than any dietary supplement!
> 
> why do people eat food when they can just take vitamins!
> 
> ...


The chicks always peck at my dick...annoying af.


----------



## notbulking (Mar 22, 2017)

so you guys use roids to bulk up then? not for health benefits?


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2017)

I was hoping he would come back.


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2017)

notbulking said:


> so you guys use roids to bulk up then? not for health benefits?



Many of us use exogenous testosterone because we have a medical condition; being hypogonadal. 

Now go away.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 23, 2017)

Bohica.....


----------



## notbulking (Mar 28, 2017)

another transgender...tsk tsk tsk



Jin said:


> Many of us use exogenous testosterone because we have a medical condition; being hypogonadal.
> 
> Now go away.


----------



## notbulking (Mar 28, 2017)

couldn't one get their hard-ons using proviron instead of viagra? I guess this should have been my thread subject?


----------



## Milo (Mar 28, 2017)

I get my hard ons by watching porn or busty cougars shopping for bananas at the market. No drug needed.


----------



## notbulking (Mar 30, 2017)

right...

and you're on this forum just because???


----------



## Milo (Mar 30, 2017)

notbulking said:


> right...
> 
> and you're on this forum just because???



I come for the gay jokes and the 10% off all Bed Bath and Beyond purchases that membership brings.


----------



## Superhenry (Apr 2, 2017)

I have the same sentiment..


----------



## Bromber (Apr 26, 2018)

There're better pills anyway. Yes, viagra hits not only testosterone issue that's why not tst instead. But there're other pills which work both as a prescribed cure for ED and sport supplement like [FONT=&quot]aurogra [/FONT]https://pillrankings dot com/aurogra-review-must-try-form-sildenafil/


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

Bromber said:


> There're better pills anyway. Yes, viagra hits not only testosterone issue that's why not tst instead. But there're other pills which work both as a prescribed cure for ED and sport supplement like aurogra https://pillrankings.com/aurogra-review-must-try-form-sildenafil/



I cannot believe you bumped this thread. I had forgotten about OP and you've now ruined my day. For nothing.


----------



## Trump (Sep 12, 2018)

i Don’t know how I found this but I have and it’s prob the best thread I have ever read.


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 12, 2018)

Never under estimate the power of human stupidity!


----------

